# Trucks outside Fairway NYC



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

The trucks outside Fairway at 125th street are illegal. They violate State law
S4-08 (e) which states that that the bike lane is a "no stopping zone." They are not to unload there.

Please call Sgt Ellis at the 26th to complain. He is very resposive and wants to help resolve the problem but we need more voices.

His number is (212) 678-1341

It is only a matter of time till someone gets killed. Make a call, make a difference


----------



## t1m4d (Dec 31, 2005)

I went throught there yesterday. What a mess. I will give a call. 

Gort could make short work of those trucks.


----------

